# My New Coolerdor!! I think I need a bigger one already.



## Buddha024 (Jul 31, 2008)

So I took these pics a couple weeks ago, but I am finally getting them up here. I've only posted pics once before so I hope this works right. Here we go.









This is it. Not sure of the exact size, but it is about 2 sq. ft. inside.
















This tray came in very handy. It came with the cooler. I just put whatever cedar strips I had in the bottom of it. Also, you can see the tupperware containers I cut up to hold the beads.









Here you can see the lid of the small humi that I took off to use as a tray.

























Here is everything all laid out. Thanks for checking out my set up. I hope you all enjoyed. Check out my SCHIP purchases pics coming soon.

:ss  :w :ss


----------



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

Nice pics. I'm in the process of getting my coolerdor set up. Just waiting on some more beads coming in....should be today. I got a little crazy with cbid lately, so I need to act fast before they arrive!


----------



## Buddha024 (Jul 31, 2008)

baddddmonkey said:


> Nice pics. I'm in the process of getting my coolerdor set up. Just waiting on some more beads coming in....should be today. I got a little crazy with cbid lately, so I need to act fast before they arrive!


That's exactly what happened to me. Now it's about to push me into a bigger cooler.

:ss :w :ss


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Nice! That's about the size I want to get, what's the quart capacity?


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Great pics, great set up and very nice collection.


----------



## Buddha024 (Jul 31, 2008)

Jack Straw said:


> Nice! That's about the size I want to get, what's the quart capacity?


It doesn't say anywhere on it what size it is. All I can say is that it is about 2'x1'x1' (inside dimensions). So about 2 cubic feet. I have 1/2 pound of beads in it. Wish I could be more helpful, but I'm sure you can find one similar to this at just about any store.

:ss :w :ss


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Nice - thanks. I want to eventually find something where I can have a stack of those single trays (cheaphumidor.com i think has them) on one side, and boxes on the other. Seems like that size might work.


----------



## Buddha024 (Jul 31, 2008)

Jack Straw said:


> Nice - thanks. I want to eventually find something where I can have a stack of those single trays (cheaphumidor.com i think has them) on one side, and boxes on the other. Seems like that size might work.


It well depend on how big those trays are. Make sure you know the dimensions of them and take a tape measure to the store with you. Good luck.
:ss :w :ss


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

thats a good thing that you need an new one....


----------



## Strick (Aug 21, 2008)

Cool but you're right it won't be long and you will get a bigger one or a nice humi. Ask me how I know...


----------



## Buddha024 (Jul 31, 2008)

karmaz00 said:


> thats a good thing that you need an new one....





Strick said:


> Cool but you're right it won't be long and you will get a bigger one or a nice humi. Ask me how I know...


They have a term for you guys, I believe it's Enablers.

:ss :w :ss


----------



## Legion (Jul 9, 2006)

Looks great and I found with the 120qt coolidor I have room to grow  I like the trays those I need to pick up.


----------



## mcmoyer (Aug 22, 2008)

Too much fun...nice rig!

:nod:


----------



## docruger (Feb 12, 2009)

maybe you should just enjoy what you have for now.a few years ago i had both my humidors full about 450 sticks total and at that point i couldn't tell you what 25% even taste like.


----------



## Vinnie (Nov 27, 2008)

Nice Buddha, nice set up and selection. Can't wait to see the SCHIP buy...
Vinnie


----------



## hiway_86 (Jan 9, 2008)

Looks very nice man!!


----------



## XTRazzer (Dec 20, 2008)

Nice.

I picked up a similar cooler. 48qt. RubberMaid for around $20.

In an attempt to be thrifty I picked up empty unfinished cigar boxes from the B&M instead of trays.


----------



## Buddha024 (Jul 31, 2008)

XTRazzer said:


> Nice.
> 
> I picked up a similar cooler. 48qt. RubberMaid for around $20.
> 
> In an attempt to be thrifty I picked up empty unfinished cigar boxes from the B&M instead of trays.


Nice. I have had the same idea about the boxes. I need to go to my B&M this week and see what they have.

Thanks for all of the positive comments guys.

:ss :w :ss


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

Nice cooler setup!


----------

